# Why does slow release only apply to N?



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I applied 0-0-50 SOP recently and was wondering why slow release only something we talk about for Nitrogen? Does Potassium and Phosphorous not need fast/slow release to the plant? Or do those only feed the soil equally and thus is absorbed by the plant? Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=361963&resourceId=20740


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

and
Liebig's law of the minimum


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

VALawnNoob said:


> I applied 0-0-50 SOP recently and was wondering why slow release only something we talk about for Nitrogen? Does Potassium and Phosphorous not need fast/slow release to the plant? Or do those only feed the soil equally and thus is absorbed by the plant? Can someone shed some light on this?


Potassium and Phosphorus do not leach from the soil as easily as Nitrogen does and they also don't cause excessive growth if over applied either. I do believe Lebanon makes a slow release Potassium or they use to at least.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > I applied 0-0-50 SOP recently and was wondering why slow release only something we talk about for Nitrogen? Does Potassium and Phosphorous not need fast/slow release to the plant? Or do those only feed the soil equally and thus is absorbed by the plant? Can someone shed some light on this?
> ...


Thanks @Mightyquinn ! I do see those w/ more sandy soils complain that K does leach from their soil so you would think slow release would be more of a prominent thing for all the macro nutrients.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Phosphorus is a lot more stable in the soil than the other two but Potassium is also the second most consumed nutrient behind Nitrogen that the plan uses. It's also dependent on whether you collect your clippings or not on how much Potassium you need to apply. If you are mulch mowing then you theoretically will not need to apply as much Potassium as someone that collects their clippings.


----------



## flyfishsteve (Mar 11, 2018)

Helena has a slow release 0-0-48 (90 Day Polymer coated )


----------

